# Transplant from dirt to hydro?



## Marsrover1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Is is poss to trans plant from dirt to hydro if i keep the ph lvls consitant for a few days then lower it to 5.5 not doing it till i get some feed back ty ty and party on Dudes & Dudets:joint:




BHC # OU812


----------



## PoppedAlung (Mar 28, 2009)

I did it with one as an experiment into a bubbler but it was young maybe a week and a half old. I did it with the smallest plant i had because i was weeding some out. In another week and a half it was twice the size of all other plants. I just ran the root ball under some cool water in the tub to clean it off. Some of the dirt did end up in the system and took a few flushes  to get it out.  if the plants older with a large root system its gonna be worse.And if your talking about a spray or drip system it very likely could clog up I had a thread when i did it i dont say much but there are some comparison pictures in the first and second posts

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=418256#post418256


----------



## 420benny (Mar 28, 2009)

Fill a bucket with water, carefully slosh the rootball in it until the dirt is all off.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 29, 2009)

the deed is done, tested ph  it was at 7 ill keep it at 7 for a day or so then bring it down to hydro levels. nutes are at 450ppm ill feed her in a day or so as well dont want to shock her to much all at once . it went smooth no dam i could see...xxxxcrossing my fingers lol


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 29, 2009)

mars no problem 420benny advice is spot on.

then into whatever medium ya prefer and your away.

uk420maan


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2009)

Do not ease your pH down.  Get it where it belongs *now*.  A pH of 7 is too high even for soil and far too high for hydro, which is what you are running now.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 29, 2009)

roger that H.G. im on it


----------



## POTUS (Mar 29, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Do not ease your pH down. Get it where it belongs *now*. A pH of 7 is too high even for soil and far too high for hydro, which is what you are running now.


You're right as usual, THG, 7 is the high end of plant life for MJ. It'll grow in it, but poorly, and it would cause a host of other problems to show their ugly selves. I've found two results from radical ph adjustments. With established seedlings, little harm can come from ph changes of 2 or 3 points. However, with tiny new seedlings, I've seen it cause shock that resulted severe wilting and near plant death and increased hermie ratios. With the little tiny ones, I always walk the ph down a point at a time by two day intervals. The babies never notice it that way.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I swear it has grown 2 in since this morning. ph is down to 5.5. shes already in flower Potus , i think the high ph was stunting her growth. shes looking good the move doesnt seem to have hurt her (so far) xxxxxx...


----------

